# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado Sierra Exportadora  Documental "Perú Berries" por Canal 7

## Sierra Exportadora

Este domingo 22 de julio, a las 9:00 p.m., Canal 7 (IRTP) transmitirá -en estreno- el documental "PERÚ BERRIES", que muestra el trabajo de Sierra Exportadora para validar en el país el agronegocio del ARÁNDANO, LA FRAMBUESA, LA CEREZA Y EL AGUAYMANTO; y lo repetirán el domingo 29 de julio, a las 4:00 p.m., como parte de su programación por Fiestas Patrias. 
Aquí un spot promocional.... 
¡No se lo pierdan!   Temas similares: "Perú Sabe": La cocina, arma social (Documental) Programa "Perú Berries" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. "La Ruta del Oro Inca" (Documental) Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-"

----------

